# Other hobbies



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I myself have a diverse range of hobbies and subscribe to other forums.
I own a classic sportscar, go sailing, used to ride motorcycles and have a pilots licence for gliders and power.
My interests in clothing is relatively new compared to my other hobbies.

I got to wondering what other forum members dabble with when not on here talking clothes. We might even find other common interests on which to share stories or information.

Mychael


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Horses - 3 day eventing and fox hunting. Also play guitar and upright bass. Collect old sporting books.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Motorcycles (Harley-Davidson) and amateur astronomy.

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I play games on my Playstation.
I enjoy bowling somewhat.
I collect oldies music.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Listed in the general order of the average amount of time invested: Exercise/fitness activities, volunteer work activities, collecting books and reading, gardening/lawn care, fishing/hunting, and photography (35m film, SLR). Admittedly, when you deduct the hours I commit to clothes and shoes(!), I only have an hour and 40 minutes a day to allocate to all these other activities! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I do volunteer musical work and read a lot. I'm ashamed to admit that I watch Survivor and Big Brother as hobbies, probably, too. I guess I get my soap opera and game show all at once.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not much really. Besides playing video games, if that counts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Forsebergacct2K: What did you think of last nights finale'? Boy was I off-base when I commented in one of our earlier exchanges the Amanda and Parvoti didn't have what it takes to make it through to the conclusion! In any event, the added scheming and intrigue certainly added to this easons appeal.

Take care and have a great day!


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Cycling... I get to wear all the spandex I want.
Scuba diving... I get to wear all the neoprene I want.


----------



## Caffreddo (May 4, 2008)

_one of my other hobbys is the francophonie: culture, language, art of living...... "égalité, complémentarité, solidarité"_


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yup, they made it. I sure wish Amanda would have won, though. I did not like Parvati in her first season either. Oh well. 

I just feel bad that the young man from Michigan made such an outre mistake, although he would not have won the game anyway. I hope he is allowed to retreat into a private life without a lot of public humiliation. He seems like a nice young man.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Gardening, books, music (love Jazz), golf, tennis, watching baseball and college/pro football, volunteering at the museum and zoo.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

reading, wargaming, freshwater fishing


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I spend most of my spare time trying to reverse (or at least, retard) the aging process.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Distance running, reading, cigars, wine, shooting, classic BMWs.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

https://www.concordiaboats.com/projects.html

Among other vices.

Sadly, Coriolis is not mine-- although it is a close sistership, down to the paint color.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Reading, cigars, wine, watches, clothes, and scuba. Gym, but that's more of a necessity to get the most out of the last two hobbies.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Fishing, hunting, men's ice hockey league, summer lax league, reading and spending time with my wife and two year old son.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Guitar (just learning); weight training; mountain biking; linguistics; science.


----------



## LoftonsGC (Dec 11, 2007)

Driving out to the country to work with my dad on his old British cars
Listening to music as I mess around cooking in the kitchen
College football

used to love sailing fishing & kayaking when I was down in Florida (a year out and homesickness still kicks in)
-Lofton


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Concordia said:


> https://www.concordiaboats.com/projects.html
> 
> Among other vices.
> 
> Sadly, Coriolis is not mine-- although it is a close sistership, down to the paint color.


.

That is a gorgeous looking boat at the top of the page.
There really is something special about a wooden boat and the people who care for them.
My boat a 26ft Cole is "plastic" (fibreglass) and even with that I don't find the time to care for like I should. Being out on a swing mooring does not help either.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

LoftonsGC said:


> Driving out to the country to work with my dad on his old British cars


What sorry of British cars? I have a 1958 Triumph TR3A (my 2nd TR). Cut my teeth on side valve engined Morris Minors.
Until relatively recently American cars were the rarity here.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Motorcycles (Harley-Davidson) and amateur astronomy.
> 
> Cruiser


Never owned a Harley although I did ride a Dyna when I was looking for a new bike to purchase. Ended up with a Moto-Guzzi California EV. Looked like a cruiser but had very good handling, unfortunately a lot of it was Italian (dreadfull) quality and it was often off the road for silly little things.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Horses - 3 day eventing and fox hunting.


My folks used to breed Arabs, as a sideline they had Palaminos and Appaloosas.

Mychael


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Books, UGA/SEC Football, Dallas Cowboys Football, Braves Baseball, Cooking and watching stupid cooking shows like Top Chef and Anthony Bourdain, and politics (for fun AND profit).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

mipcar said:


> What sorry of British cars?


Aren't all British cars sorry?


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

smujd said:


> Aren't all British cars sorry?


Very good. you mean sorry that there aren't more of them ,, don't you?? Of course you do.:icon_smile_big:

Mychael


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Collecting watches, playing console & PC games, martial arts and cooking.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Sailing- working on the boat-sailing-working on the boat-sailing...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

In my misspent youth I managed to own a MGA coupe, Jowet Jupitor, TR 2, XK 120 , help discover two Pegasos and a pre war RR on a Tennis Court near UCLA, a ROVER TC 2000 ( most high maintenance , yet incredibly roadworthy touring car I've ever loved) and the piece de resistance- a RHD Austin MINI -COOPER S and the last known 1100 CC version. It was declared in the mini book they wre all "sadly all gone to the breakers." I wrote the author with an embossing of the engine plate and shortly had a few dozen desperate offers from the UK- where I in fact sent it after trying to pass on the left of a Peterbuilt 16 wheeler from that RHD and watched as the trailor began to change lanes too GOING OVER MY ROOFLINE.-----'Sailing' was as the last USCG lifeboat coxswain to command the last commisioned 36' all wood, bronze self righting keel MLB on the Oregon Coast. -----Horses; down to two quarterhorse mares, mother and daughter who make me semi solvent appearing in sporadic movie roles. I've owned Hackney Driving ponies, taken japanese tourists down the Grand Canyon on mules for two seasons and messed about on every breed and school of equestrianism I am afforded opportunity for. I use a brit UP cavalry saddle with traditional Jaquimas or full cheek snaffle and getting everybody upset with me.-------Firearms, after owning and shooting everything from parlour pistols to a FN FAL and GREENER harpoon rifle ( as used in JAWS) I realised my passion was for fine comercial 98 Mausers in really strange old calibers from THE OLD WESTERN SCROUNGER. Come the revolution I'll be downing black helicopters with a 26" barrel 7x57 and old cupro-nickol 174 grain solids ahead of multiple leaf sights.---Flying- with my lousy eyes I just push sailplanes and sometimes steal time on an old french Criquet 502. Throw in classical, opera and jazz music, good literature and I'm happy if I can dress decently and still get the momentary attention of pretty girls ( anywhere from 18 to 60, I'm not particular.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a big wrestling fan.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

mipcar said:


> Very good. you mean sorry that there aren't more of them ,, don't you?? Of course you do.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Mychael


But of ourse. So odd--such beautiful vehicles with such horrid mechanicals.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

There's an urban legend, never conformed or disproven. Somewhere in New England drivers of various porsches, Mustangs etc would see two very huge headlamps approaching at speed and pass like a frieght train. The phantom was in fact a Phantom, refitted with the legendary Rolls Royce Merlin engine.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a big oldies music fan.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Running
Music
Drums
Climbing
Fishing
Cigars
Quantitative Finance


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

android said:


> Cycling... I get to wear all the spandex I want.
> Scuba diving... I get to wear all the neoprene I want.


I did a lot of cycling until about 2 years ago when I almost killed myself (helmets do save your life or at least parts of your brain when you fly off of a bike at 35 mph onto asphalt). Trying to get back into it this year. Still a bit uneasy but getting better (put wider tires on the bike and doing more dirt roads now that mud season is over). No spandex for a while, got to lose the weight I gained over the last two years of not doing much. I would like to get back up to 150 miles per week but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also enjoy my Playstation once in a while when I want to play a game or two.


----------



## LeonS (Apr 23, 2008)

Wii anyone?


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Kav said:


> In my misspent youth I managed to own a MGA coupe, Jowet Jupitor, TR 2, XK 120 , help discover two Pegasos and a pre war RR on a Tennis Court near UCLA, a ROVER TC 2000 ( most high maintenance , yet incredibly roadworthy touring car I've ever loved) and the piece de resistance- a RHD Austin MINI -COOPER S and the last known 1100 CC version. It was declared in the mini book they wre all "sadly all gone to the breakers." I wrote the author with an embossing of the engine plate and shortly had a few dozen desperate offers from the UK- where I in fact sent it after trying to pass on the left of a Peterbuilt 16 wheeler from that RHD and watched as the trailor began to change lanes too GOING OVER MY ROOFLINE.-----'Sailing' was as the last USCG lifeboat coxswain to command the last commisioned 36' all wood, bronze self righting keel MLB on the Oregon Coast. -----Horses; down to two quarterhorse mares, mother and daughter who make me semi solvent appearing in sporadic movie roles. I've owned Hackney Driving ponies, taken japanese tourists down the Grand Canyon on mules for two seasons and messed about on every breed and school of equestrianism I am afforded opportunity for. I use a brit UP cavalry saddle with traditional Jaquimas or full cheek snaffle and getting everybody upset with me.-------Firearms, after owning and shooting everything from parlour pistols to a FN FAL and GREENER harpoon rifle ( as used in JAWS) I realised my passion was for fine comercial 98 Mausers in really strange old calibers from THE OLD WESTERN SCROUNGER. Come the revolution I'll be downing black helicopters with a 26" barrel 7x57 and old cupro-nickol 174 grain solids ahead of multiple leaf sights.---Flying- with my lousy eyes I just push sailplanes and sometimes steal time on an old french Criquet 502. Throw in classical, opera and jazz music, good literature and I'm happy if I can dress decently and still get the momentary attention of pretty girls ( anywhere from 18 to 60, I'm not particular.)


*Kav*, you cram enough weirdness into one life for 10 -- good for you! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

golf, golf


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bowling.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Cooking and wine. Living and dying with the Red Sox. Crossword puzzles. Woody Allen movies and New Yorker cartoons. I enjoy reading and collect, somewhat off-and-on, P.G. Wodehouse first editions. We have a 10- and 13-year-old and spend as much time as possible traveling with them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I collect wrestling memorabilia.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I run 35-40 miles per week (sometimes more), play ice-hockey and soccer in men's leagues, am a NY Ranger season ticket holder-blue seats of course, where I grew up w/ my dad-sec 422, a serious Man City supporter (in support of SGE staying!), a casual Mets fan, a casual Giants fan, watching movies and listening to all kinds of music...from bluegrass (Old Crow Medicine Show rock), to hip hop, to classical, to rock. My wife and I used to attend loads of concerts. I also have a huge collection of European football shirts. As well as being active, I'm pretty health conscious as well, never drink in excess, don't smoke, and generally eat whats good for me. I at times have been known to dabble in the author business, with a family history book in the works as well as a few short stories that have been published in my younger years (Ok, I'm only 30, so its not like that was ancient history). I generally love living life!


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm a photographer, so naturally photography is also a hobby, as well as shooting-Pistols- Glock 17, Ruger Blackhawk 45Lc, 3- New Vaqueros 45Lc, .357mag, as well as rifles- Varmint hunting/benchrest with a Remington VLS, .204 caliber, Shilen match barrel, Sightron 36X scope. I also recently got a Rem 700 in 7mm-08 for deer. I also reload for all of the above. 
My other love is my '71 El Camino. When I bought it in '97, it was a rustbucket, and in 2003 I drove it 2600 miles on the HotRod magazine Power Tour. I'm pretty sure I couldn't do it again as I get 6-8 mpg with my ZZ502 crate motor. It'll pass anything but a gas station-FAST!

Mark S.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm an avid music oldies collector,CDs,cassette tapes from the 60's,70's,80's and 90's.


----------

